# 125 GALLON TANK



## GRAIL (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok so what to throw in this new tank. Already got Tang and Malawi set ups so don't think I want to do more Africans want sone big boys maybe 4 - 6 fish ideas?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

GRAIL said:


> Ok so what to throw in this new tank. Already got Tang and Malawi set ups so don't think I want to do more Africans want sone big boys maybe 4 - 6 fish ideas?
> [snapback]1075813[/snapback]​


oscars!they kick ass, ok well i guess u dont like those so.

fahaka puffer

elong

flowerhorn or 2

freshwater barracuda

there those are a few possiblities

BTW: go wit the fahaka


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

1 expensive flowerhorn


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Be like everyone else and get 6 pygos.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you're looking 4-6 fish you're not looking for the large fish. Not in my opinion, anyway...

You could look into firemouthes, festivums and convicts. They all stay a decent size. Could also do discus and/or angels. (Though I'm not a fan of either.) Could also think about one of the Geophagus sub-species. They're amazing looking fish.

One thing that would be sweet, if the tank is 18" or so wide... A couple teacup rays in the bottom and some angels or discus to fill out the middle. I know a lady with this set-up and it works quite well for her... But I'm guessing since you posted this in the cichlid forum you're looking for specifically cichlids as ideas.


----------



## GRAIL (Jun 13, 2005)

The tank is 6' x 18" x 20 or 24 can't remember......had an idea of doing a P. leopoldi ray and a Royal Knife water chemistry seems similar just wasn't sure how they get along and a bit worried about the royal getting to big....anyone ever tried this combo?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

f-a-h-a-k-a

if 24" wide a ray and knife would be ok, 18" neither would really work, cept for maybe a scobina


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There's quite a few different types of rays that stay smaller and would be suitable for an 18" wide tank.

72 x 18 x 20 = ~112 gallons
72 x 18 x 24 = ~134 gallons

I believe the standard 125 gallon is... 72 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 23 3/8.

But now I'm just being anal.:laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

In a 125, I dont think you can really get 4-6 BIG fish,, unless there oscars. How big are you talking about?
You could probably go with some Firemouths, COnvicts and a Green Terror as the ''centerpiece''. Or maybe a variety of Geo's.


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

I understand where this guy is coming from. if I had a 125 I'd put whatever I want in it
because I feel thats a big tank. others say no you need such and such per fish etc 
but thats a huge tank for the amount of cash and maintenance your doin sh*t I'm gonna have what I want and if they start dyin or catchin a beat down only than would I change my game plan. you guys remember that 125 that had 16+ full size RBP's? h ewas dutch and that tank went against every rule in the book and was 1 of the most beautifull tank shots I ever saw. that my opinion, hell if your askin me I'd go with 2 cons and than a big managuense and a big red devil. even buy them small like me and give it time


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Michaeljames said:


> I understand where this guy is coming from. if I had a 125 I'd put whatever I want in it
> because I feel thats a big tank. others say no you need such and such per fish etc
> but thats a huge tank for the amount of cash and maintenance your doin sh*t I'm gonna have what I want and if they start dyin or catchin a beat down only than would I change my game plan. you guys remember that 125 that had 16+ full size RBP's? h ewas dutch and that tank went against every rule in the book and was 1 of the most beautifull tank shots I ever saw. that my opinion, hell if your askin me I'd go with 2 cons and than a big managuense and a big red devil. even buy them small like me and give it time
> [snapback]1076716[/snapback]​


dont listen to that, do not go ahead and stuff it with fish. i have with my 20, BUT all my fish in there are peaceful. if u go and stuff it with aggressive fish they will end up dead all the time. best to go with oscars, geo's, possibly GT, and plecos if u want alot of fish. some species of pike cichlids would work in this mix too


----------

